# Best Hunting Arrow



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: you will get a better reply in the bowhunter showcase in the forms......but you gonna get a different answer from each person, every archer has his or her own opinion.... and every arrow maker will tell you ours is best..so its a fine line.... you might take a survey to see whos shooting what,and why .... i shoot EASTON because they are made in the USA [99%] of them anyway thats why i choose them, i shoot ACC. s ive got some that have taken down 5-6 deer and still use them to this day. hope this helps mike


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Lots of great arrows out there.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

1) What are you hunting?
2) What draw weight and draw length?
3) Do you agree with the "heavy arrow / high momentum" or "light arrow / high kinetic energy" argument?
4) Are you ready to spend a lot of $ or are you on a strict budget?
5) Do you assemble and fletch your own arrows or do you depend on a shop for this?

All of the manufacturers you listed and several others build excellent hunting arrows. The one that's right for you isn't always an easy question.

Mike is right. Everyone has a different answer, partly because they all have different requirements for their arrows. And partly because they all base their arrow selection on, at least some, mis-information. 

I agree with Mike about Easton. I think they make more of their arrows in the US than any other manufacturer. My preference is the Easton ACC's. Not cheap, but among the highest quality and durable arrows available.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Easton axis n fused. Zero problems with them for me. :thumbs_up


----------

